# Show us your money pits!



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

My money pits:

Golf - £580 tax, 20 mpg. Love it

VRS - new head gasket, belt and pump. £1200. Fits the dog in

205 Gti - new head gasket, seals and clutch to come. And rear beam. Cheap at twice the price!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tj1987 (Jul 24, 2012)

Evo my baby my baby 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry_b (Jan 30, 2018)

£325 Tax 
£hilarious insurance 
£840 a month fuel bill "when i was working" now fired since this covid thing, might get a job closer to home next time!!

16mpg - £180 to fill both tanks  

And maintenance, all done by myself


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I don’t have a picture of the wife.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

kingswood said:


> My money pits:
> 
> Golf - £580 tax, 20 mpg. Love it
> 
> ...


Wow the GTI looks tiny compared to the R32!!!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Wife doesn’t want a photo of her on web..

#carsarecheaper


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> I don't have a picture of the wife.


:doublesho

If she evers reads DW you are _ so_ in trouble :lol:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Are we doing old money pits or just current money pits?

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

My 135i, lost reverse a couple months ago so needed gear box rebuild and a new clutch, dual mass flywheel and rear diff seal £1900 quid!

Still love it though









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Current selection -

BMW X5 E70 3.0SD

Dropped an exhaust valve, bounced around cylinder one, became molten and back fired through to the other 5 cylinders, then carried on into the turbos and seized them �� ££££'s to get fixed. Was running 400bhp with outrageous torque, But going hybrids this time round and aiming for 500bhp if we can.

Mercedes cls 320

Bought this off me brother to use while the X5 is broken.
Needed a new air ride compressor, onto its third turbo, new brakes and needs 2 drive shafts and rear shocks because its sitting that low.

Spire GTR

Bought this with me mate to use for track days.
It's running a cbr1000 engine so the body needs modifying to accommodate it. Brand new tyres, brakes, suspension, exhaust ££££

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## g1ng3r (Mar 12, 2017)

VW Corrado VR6 - Drive it daily because i'm an idiot.

VW Golf Mk2 1.8 20vt 500HP / 9xxKG - If eating gearboxes and emptying tanks in minutes isn't enough, you can loose your license by breathing on the throttle

Edit: Golf engine specs -

1.8 20vt conversion
Fully built large port ADR head using supertech valves, springs and guides
Ported and polished
N/a cams
1000cc Bosch injectors
Integrated engineering intake manifold
Gravituned custom turbo manifold
Garrett gtx3076r turbo
45mm tial external wastegate
Full 3" custom exhaust from the turbo back
Large toyosports type b intercooler
Cg888 twin plate clutch kit
Emerald k6 ecu
6 speed 02m gearbox with diesel final drive and quaiffe lsd
Custom donkeytec driveshafts
Walbro 450 fuel pump


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Which is the best way to up-load pictures to the site please?.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

VW STEVE. said:


> Which is the best way to up-load pictures to the site please?.


I've found the easiest is to use Tapatalk and load directly into thread, load each picture where you want it, when you want it, continue to type and add more after if required (hope that makes sense). I use medium size on upload and works well :thumb:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

g1ng3r said:


> VW Corrado VR6 - Drive it daily because i'm an idiot.
> 
> VW Golf Mk2 1.8 20vt 500HP / 9xxKG - If eating gearboxes and emptying tanks in minutes isn't enough, you can loose your license by breathing on the throttle


Jesus 500hp? How? Lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

16 Years and counting...









.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1ng3r (Mar 12, 2017)

Eturty said:


> Jesus 500hp? How? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


haha 

1.8 20vt conversion 
Fully built large port ADR head using supertech valves, springs and guides
Ported and polished
N/a cams
1000cc Bosch injectors
Integrated engineering intake manifold
Gravituned custom turbo manifold
Garrett gtx3076r turbo
45mm tial external wastegate
Full 3" custom exhaust from the turbo back
Large toyosports type b intercooler
Cg888 twin plate clutch kit
Emerald k6 ecu
6 speed 02m gearbox with diesel final drive and quaiffe lsd
Custom donkeytec driveshafts
Walbro 450 fuel pump


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> 16 Years and counting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subaru are getting better with age 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> I don't have a picture of the wife.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

stonejedi said:


> 16 Years and counting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely mate, a credit to you and percent colour :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

2016 Mercedes E-Class AMG Line, aka 'the comfy chauffeur e-class'

Ridiculous yearly insurance, roughly £1500!
Service plan, £154 p/m. It gets serviced every 3mths!
Front pads & discs, pads on rear, £1k! 
Fuel, £800 per month.

Car tax £30 a year


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This site is my money pit.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

muzzer said:


> :doublesho
> 
> If she evers reads DW you are _ so_ in trouble


We will be in more trouble if they read "recently purchased detailing products"


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Current money pit, done all the known issues then went for a remap which included 4 new injectors bit should now be ok for a while. Apart from the buckled wheel, wheel bearing and clutch not liking the remap


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd post a picture of my car, except it's hardly cost me a penny in nearly 2 years.
Running costs aside obviously.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

My money pits, maybe not as expensive as some on here, but they keep me skint!!


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

stonejedi said:


> 16 Years and counting...SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll raise you my 2001 bugeye (Which I've owned since new) 










Mine and my sons 206 GTi that we bought for a bit of fun...









My daily driver (S5)










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)




----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I like that a lot


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Can't include my Twingo or Megane in this one but potentially my CLS63 as that costs me monthly to store even without moving! haha










This one remains to be seen, but so far I've had a major service done, gearbox service and a couple of dings taken out by a paintless dent remover and had the front seats re-paintet. Wheel refurb and re-map on the cards later in year. Assuming nothing breaks haha


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> This site is my money pit.


Ain't that the Truth!:lol:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

NickA said:


> I'll raise you my 2001 bugeye (Which I've owned since new)


:argie:*LOVELY!*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## ZapCity (Sep 5, 2010)

kingswood said:


> My money pits:
> 
> Golf - £580 tax, 20 mpg. Love it
> 
> ...


205 GTI envy!!

Best car I ever had even if if did break weekly!

Great collection. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

None of them washed recently :lol: SORRY


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Daily is vw Passat estate....not worth putting on  
Then the Merc ....580 Tax and guzzles for England lol 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

pina07 said:


> Daily is vw Passat estate....not worth putting on
> Then the Merc ....580 Tax and guzzles for England lol
> View attachment 58664
> 
> ...


Apologies for pic quality think somethings wrong with tapatalk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I know those figures in the X3mcomp bro lol

Every mile is a smile though ay? 

That merc is delicious


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

leeandfay said:


> I know those figures in the X3mcomp bro lol
> 
> Every mile is a smile though ay?
> 
> That merc is delicious


Cheers pal.....ye I smile every time I'm in it. What's the X3m like.....heard good things

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Its decent mate.

Has a bit of lag to it but soon get used to it. Haven't really pushed it too much as it hasn't long had it's running in service and due to the virus I've been on and off at work etc but it's basically an M3 on stilts but feels weird as its mega balanced.

Over 500 horses do start running when you open her up though :thumb:


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sounds good pal, I asked because I don't know anyone who has one and a close friend has been toying with the idea of getting one.

Cheers and stay safe

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Our 3


----------



## Jeebsy (Oct 26, 2018)

JwilliamsM said:


> Our 3


House to garage ratio is perfect


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

These 2 have cost me a few quid over the last year or so :wave:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

The money pit and the daily





































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebsy (Oct 26, 2018)

This gave me a stern boot in the pocket this week:



Had a persistent electrical fault mainly with ABS modules since January, was in for diagnostics before lockdown, back in this week for a new alternator and ABS wheel sensor and then further diagnosis found corrosion in a connector on the ESP sensor and two corroded wires elsewhere in the ABS system. Also got pads and discs and thermostat done. 18 hours labour all in but apparently it's got a completely clean bill of health now.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Henry_b said:


> £325 Tax
> £hilarious insurance
> £840 a month fuel bill "when i was working" now fired since this covid thing, might get a job closer to home next time!!
> 
> ...


O.U.C.H :doublesho


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

£520 a year tax and 19mpg on average

This thing in the last year has had new drive shafts full front suspension rebuild with uprated parts and undersealig new sensors all round, all new brakes, engine work like front mount cooler air filter, silicone hoses, the list will go on and on but thays whay a project car is about, I've also got a long list of thing I plan to do












































Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Anzafin said:


>


Not sure why, wheels are not something that really blow my skirt up, just like them to compliment and match the car colour scheme more than anything and nice n clean.

Now ..... those wheels are to diiiiiie for, imho. 
Absolutely .... BLINDING!!! :thumb:


----------



## The Thong (Apr 20, 2017)

Itstony said:


> Not sure why, wheels are not something that really blow my skirt up, just like them to compliment and match the car colour scheme more than anything and nice n clean.
> 
> Now ..... those wheels are to diiiiiie for, imho.
> Absolutely .... BLINDING!!! :thumb:


That's proper smart

TT


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Current money-sucking project / toy / play thing....


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

And now for something completely different...









Crash486


----------

